# Lonnie Bird's "Box Fence"



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anyone used a "box fence" as show on page 90 of Lonnie Bird's *Shaping Wood*? From the net search, he describes it better in his shaper book, but I don't have that. I was wondering if it did a better job of collecting dust on enclosed bit (like dadoes) routing. Note that this is not a finger joint jig - he uses it for raised panels.

*Edit* On further thought, I see you wouldn't use it for dado routing, just edge work. Would like to know how it's used if anybody uses one.

Thanks for any help.

Ken


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I own Lonnie Birds shaper book. I can scan and email the page if you cant find it elsewhere. PM me if you wind up needing it.


----------

